

Want a project? Buy BluWiki.  All proceeds go to charity. - Sam_Odio
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160421557085#ht_884wt_1167

======
Sam_Odio
You might remember BluWiki from an Apple censorship lawsuit a few months back.
More info: <http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/07/apple-backs-down-blu>

Of my web projects, BluWiki is Divvyshot's ugly sister. The site has always
been much larger but has received a fraction of the attention. This would be a
great move if you're looking for an instant source of traffic.

~~~
ErrantX
The auction isn't all that clear in some aspects...

1) What's being sold? The domain and content or the whole server/setup?

2) What's the current monthly costs like?

~~~
Sam_Odio
Everything you need to achieve massive wiki success (domain, similar domains,
wiki, slicehost account, etc) is included.

Another note: I was just told that our pagerank fell from 5/10 to 0. Probably
happened a few months ago from wiki spam that we've been strugling with. If
you implement a captcha you can might convince google to restore the PR.

------
timdorr
It's funny. I used to help out with the PackRat (Alamofire's Facebook game
that came before Gowalla) Bluwiki site: <http://packrat.bluwiki.com/> But due
to some heavy-handed community leadership I ended up creating my own:
<http://packratwiki.com/> I'm not really involved with the operations of
either (and don't play the game anymore), but I think I emailed you at some
point or talked to you via your Talk page.

I might end up snatching this up out of nostalgia. Could definitely be more
monetized (look at Wikia for an extreme example), but I'd be more interested
in the community-building aspects of it. Is Nathan Richards going to stay
involved after the sale? That wasn't clear.

